# Westminster Standards - Book Form



## OldSchoolPresbyterian (Aug 31, 2022)

Does anyone have a recommendation for the original version of the Westminster standards (the Confession and Larger and Shorter Catechisms) together in a book format? I'd like to have all three documents together in one book, but I've had a hard time finding the original version like this.

Thank you.


----------



## danekristjan (Aug 31, 2022)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for the original version of the Westminster standards (the Confession and Larger and Shorter Catechisms) together in a book format? I'd like to have all three documents together in one book, but I've had a hard time finding the original version like this.
> 
> Thank you.


Banner of Truth has an edition of the standards all in one volume


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 31, 2022)

danekristjan said:


> Banner of Truth has an edition of the standards all in one volume


Agreed. This edition also includes other documents such as the Sum of Saving Knowledge and the Solemn League and Covenant. Very helpful.









The Westminster Confession


<p>Endorsements ‘I stand in awe at the profound level of theological and biblical precision manifest in the Westminster Confession of Faith. I would argue that the Westminster Standards are the most precise and accurate summaries of the content of biblical Christianity ever set forth in a...




banneroftruth.org


----------



## C4MERON (Sep 5, 2022)

Westminster Standards HB







www.fpbookroom.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 5, 2022)

You may want to consider the Puritan Publications edition which is very complete and true to the original.

“This volume is the original 1647 version of the Westminster Confession of Faith, and its subordinate documents which comprise the Solemn League and Covenant, the Larger and Shorter Catechisms, the Form of Presbyterial Church Government, and the directories for Public and Private Worship. Also is included is the Sum of Saving Knowledge as well as a topical index to all the documents. The Confession and Larger and shorter Catechism are proved by Scripture using the Authorized Version (the King James) as published in 1647 by the Assembly. Some years later, in 1652, the Larger and Shorter Catechism were also published as proved by the KJV version of Scripture.”

https://www.puritanpublications.com...er-confession-of-faith-3rd-edition-KJV-bible/


----------

